# Yepala's progression thread



## Yepala (Aug 23, 2021)

Starting out my own progression thread to motivate myself.

I started cubing around 1 year ago, and these are my current averages in 3x3:

Ao5: 13.886
Ao12: 14.808
Ao50: 15.047

I'm maining a MS3V1 at the moment, but I think I will change soon, I have an agressive turning style and it pops A LOT. And advice to find a new main will be welcomed 

My short term goals are obviously to be sub15, but I'm progressing veeeery slowly, although I'm not practicing a lot lately, and that for sure doesn't help 

I will try to post weekly averages.


----------



## Yepala (Sep 4, 2021)

My current 3x3 averages:

Ao5: 14.583
Ao12: 14.938
Ao50: 14.702

I switched to the WRM 2021 this week, and I really liked it so far.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

Yepala said:


> My current 3x3 averages:
> 
> Ao5: 14.583
> Ao12: 14.938
> ...


nice 14.


----------



## Yepala (Oct 16, 2021)

After a while (I haven't practice a lot during the last month), my current 3x3 averages:

Ao5: 14.963
Ao12: 14.863
Ao50: 14.952

My new goal is to be more constant with my practice sessions


----------



## Yepala (Nov 26, 2021)

My current 3x3 averages:

Ao5: 14.299
Ao12: 14.371
Ao50: 15.552


----------

